# Holes in plants something eating them



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

A few days ago I posted in another plant forum about something eating my plants. I first suspected snails but never had that problem before with snails. So to eliminate that problem began removing all snails from my tank. But the holes continued even more it seemed. I could never see anything eating them even when lights are out I couldn't catch what was doing it. Then I suspected my Fire Shrimps as it seemed to start about the time I added them. But was told by many shrimp keepers it was not the shrimp. I was told it was just old dying leaves or lack of nutrients or lack of light or lack of co2 or one of my algae eating fishes. I was pretty sure it was not my fish and not lack of anything. Something was eating my plants. Well after closer inspection of the leaves that had been devoured I notice some pieces of the leaves stuck to the back of a just eaten leaf. I clip out that leaf and separated the tiny piece of plant that was stuck to it and found this! a tiny caterpillar like Larva. This tiny sucker had been eating my plants making holes in leaves all over my plants. 
















Well I was able to remove 3 of those worms for sure. Last couple days no more holes! hopefully it was just those 3 but could still be some more. I clipped out all leaves that been eaten on. Been keeping close inspection for any more new holes in my plants so far none.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

It might be interesting to try to keep the larvae going in a jar or other container (but dining on land plants like spinach or lettuce, swapped out before they rot) just to see what it develops into. 

Did you add any new plants recently? Emergent-grown plants may have brought in the larvae.

I've never seen anything like those.

Let us know if you find out the ID!
-Jane


----------



## bluebirdnanny (Nov 17, 2012)

I had the same thing this past year!! Hitched in from live plants most likely. Or live foods. Check under any rocks too... as they mature the larger ones will go under rocks to finish cycle. 

I was told they are aquatic larvae of possibly the nymph flies, damselfly, or possible the aquatic bugs (those black things). You did right by trimming out all damaged leaves. Also look for floating bits of leaf "pockets" and remove. They may stick to side of objects. 

I think I got mine with some java moss I acquired.... Gone now luckily. Patience and a good eye weeding them out will eventually rid the tank.


----------

